# new wheels



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

okay so i picked up some these wheels. and i want to know what everyone else runs for tires…figured i would give this a shot. thanks


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I believe those wheels are 17x7.5 +45.

Run 205/45s and call it a day.

If you are low, get some Falken 512s so they stretch nicely.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

PSU said:


> I believe those wheels are 17x7.5 +45.
> 
> Run 205/45s and call it a day.
> 
> If you are low, get some Falken 512s so they stretch nicely.


hahha little late man but thanks trading the wheels tomorrow for benz wheels:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rhwins1060 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tires*

What do you intend to do with the car? Autocross, time trials, grocheries, or snow and mud? Aquatreds are nice if you don/t live in New Mexico.:sly:


----------

